# Best jigs of 2013



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My go to jigs for 2013 weren't any of the ones I normally use. This year I pretty much used Buck Tail type jigs almost all of the time. I rigged various style and weight Buck Tails with trolling octopus skirts. The glow in the dark, green/yellow and Pink/whited have worked the best. Best of all these are probably the cheapest jigs you can get. Make sure you use the ones with the stoutest hooks. We managed Snapper, Trigger, Cobia and AJ's on them. This coming year going to try and get the Mingos on jigs as well for fun. I'm sure the Mingos would slam a small jig especially if it was tipped with squid.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What ounce head on those jigs?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Are you trolling or jigging vertical?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are a few I like.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> Here are a few I like.


Do you troll those or just jig vertically?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mostly vertical jig but we troll them from spot to spot, when only a short distance between them and BFT's eat them up too. Jamfab jigs make some you can troll and jig. Two different eyes to hook to.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I just jigged them vertically. Used various weights from 3 - 10 ounces. The problem with the lighter jigs is that the hooks were too light for the big fish that slam them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

These are the jigs that I used the most. The smaller jig heads were less than $3.00 for two at West Marine the rest were jigs I had bought on sale that I never used until this year when I decided to put trolling skirts on them. Best of all when one is lost to a King Mackerel, Shark or other toothy critter, it's not a big loss.

The top left jigs one was a spoon, took the treble hook off and put on a pair of assist hooks. The pink and green are $4.00 jigs at West Marine and Red Snapper love to eat them, I just took off the treble hooks and put single assist hooks on.

The Buck Tails and jig heads I just took off the tail parts, used a file to cut a groove around the jig so I could tie the skirts on with waxed rigging line.

To get an idea on the size of the jigs, they are laying on quart zip lock baggies. That's what I store them in just put them in my bag.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> Here are a few I like.


 
That's what we use and have caught many of fish with them. Cobia, AJ, Snapper, Grouper...


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

These jigs do not work!! Look away....look away. Just kidding. I learned a few things about jigging with these this year. Thanks Kim.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Chad it has been a real pleasure to fish with you this past year but it's been a privilege to fish with your family.


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

Not to derail post ! Thanks for sharing the jigs,,, Santa has me a penn spin-fisher 6500LL on the way,setting up a new jigging rod.. I really enjoying jigging mostly with vertical jigs this year, but wanting to try some other styles of jigging as well. Thanks for any tips!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Gadan welcome to the forum and I have to say I almost feel sorry for you getting that first jigging rod and reel. You are going to go offshore and get some jigging in and you will become an addict without any doubts. It will get to the point where you will be as twitchy as a crack ho without a lighter if you don't get out an bowed up for three or four weeks. I am experiencing an outpouring of pity for you right now, especially since it's Christmas Eve.

You will hit the point that if someone says porn, you are going to think about things like Stella, Racepoint, Smith, OTI, Studio Ocean mark, Jig master, Black Hole Cape Cod Nano, Saltiga, Makaira, Jig Star, Temple Reef and on and on. The guy that posted about the Phenix rods just might become one of my new friends because those rods are beauties and I really want one or two.

However there is a bright side to the dark side. Jig fishing is the most fun you can have with your clothes on with out a doubt. The good lord willing, I'll still be here to read your post where you state that you had to get some rod rings from Reel Colors for your Saltiga/Synit 450 combo so you can get the Tuna in with the quickest fight time possible.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I can tell if it's porn when I see it and Synit is porn. That Temple Mythos is wrong, too.


----------

